# Request



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 23, 2005)

My wife is interested in Muay Thai.  The only thing near enough is a kickboxing aerobics class.

She asked me if I knew of any videos that she could learn from and my knowledge of the art is limited to the point that I could not offer any assistance.

For an initial introduction to MT, basics and, maybe, a form or two, what would you MT practitioners suggest?

domo


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

Surely someone has a suggestion?

I just picked up a nice book on this art:
Muay Thai a Living Legacy, Vol. I by Lesley D. Junlakan 

The version I got is not exactly the one in the link--it is labeled a second edition, and has a second author, Kat Prayukvong. It's very complete and has many nice technique photo series!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 26, 2005)

Century Marital Arts has the old Panther Productions videos on DVD for about $10 each.  The Muay Thai video with Pud Pad Noy Woroot is OK.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 28, 2005)

http://www.bushidodvd.com/index.cfm?CFID=42208&CFTOKEN=47077625&fuseaction=dvd.all&categoryid=27

Theres another outfit, I think Golden Videos that rents MA tapes, I have there catalog upstairs if you want the URL, lemme know by PM cause Ill forget to check this thread later.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses.  I'll look into this selection today and try to choose one that will be most effective and beneficial.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 29, 2005)

http://www.fightingarts.com/estore/catalog_videos_thai_boxing.shtml

For videos, I've heard that these are good. I've been tinking about ordering them to do a product review. . .not that my opinion means anything, lol. I'll try and dig up the link to the book I found. . .BRB


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 29, 2005)

Here's the thread where I talk about the book:

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27523&page=2


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 29, 2005)

My advise, though, is that if she's going to use the videos and the books, please, please, please, have her attend a training seminar. The both of you should attend, if possible; you need a heavy-bag and a trainer, otherwise there really is no point learning Muay Thai. I cannot stress that enough. 





_Always two sith, there are; a trainer and an apprentice_, lol.


If you need help figuring out where a seminar is, let me know. Also, if you want to heads-up on choosing training equipment, I'd be happy to help.

AJ


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 29, 2005)

More important then videos, she'll need to find some sparring partners and people to hold pads.  It's not something you can learn on your own.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 29, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> More important then videos, she'll need to find some sparring partners and people to hold pads. It's not something you can learn on your own.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 29, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> My advise, though, is that if she's going to use the videos and the books, please, please, please, have her attend a training seminar. The both of you should attend, if possible; you need a heavy-bag and a trainer, otherwise there really is no point learning Muay Thai. I cannot stress that enough.
> 
> _Always two sith, there are; a trainer and an apprentice_, lol.
> 
> ...


 
We have a 100lb bag to kick and beat mercilessly.  In fact, I just got done kicking the daylights out of it myself.
She does understand the necessity of a trainer.  It's a question of distance at this point.  Nothing nearby at all.



			
				Andrew Green said:
			
		

> More important then videos, she'll need to find some sparring partners and people to hold pads. It's not something you can learn on your own.


 
She told me that's why she got married


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 29, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> We have a 100lb bag to kick and beat mercilessly. In fact, I just got done kicking the daylights out of it myself.
> She does understand the necessity of a trainer. It's a question of distance at this point. Nothing nearby at all.
> 
> 
> ...


 
You may be looking at making a trip, then. Sometimes I travel three hours to get some new training/sparring. One of you needs to learn the basics from a trainer, if you intend to really learn. There are many Ajarns and Khrus that travel to various schools, schools which are not necessarily associated with Muay Thai. Once you have the basics, you can train on your own for a year or so, until it becomes time to learn more. But I'm going to strongly suggest that the two of you take a weekend, make the trip, and attend a one or two day seminar. Then the two of you know what's going on, and can supplement your training with the videos and the books.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 29, 2005)

How far are you from here?

http://www.griffonrawl-ohio.com/


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 29, 2005)

Maybe you could have her run a few miles and then you could punch her in the face a few times and knee her in the gut.  Then go out for some Pad thai.  That might be a good substitute



I'm just kidding don't hit your wife. Unless she asks you to. In writing. Notarized.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 29, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Maybe you could have her run a few miles and then you could punch her in the face a few times and knee her in the gut. Then go out for some Pad thai. That might be a good substitute
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just kidding don't hit your wife. Unless she asks you to. In writing. Notarized.


 
Are you mocking Muay Thai??? Bring it on, Kenpoka!! I ain't scared! :ultracool


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 29, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> How far are you from here?
> 
> http://www.griffonrawl-ohio.com/


 
3 hours 45 minutes


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 29, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Maybe you could have her run a few miles and then you could punch her in the face a few times and knee her in the gut. Then go out for some Pad thai. That might be a good substitute
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just kidding don't hit your wife. Unless she asks you to. In writing. Notarized.


 
I already suggested something like that...that's why I bought the bag.


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 29, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Are you mocking Muay Thai??? Bring it on, Kenpoka!! I ain't scared! :ultracool


 
Are you saying that's NOT a good impersonation of MT??? LOL maybe you just don't like pad thai    I've never done MT but it sounds a lot like "get really worn out then get hit a lot"


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 29, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> 3 hours 45 minutes


 
Give them a call and find out how much a day's drop-in costs. Maybe hang around for the MMA, just for the heck of it. You'll get more out of one class than you will out of those videos. It's all training, the same way boxing is; learning the basics will take you an afternoon (maybe longer if your others MAs make it difficult to get stance, and such). It's not the strikes that make Muay Thai, it's the training. The few dos and don'ts you'll need to know about the basic strikes can easily be explained by a Khru; whereas the videos don't interact and tell you when you are messing something up. Anyway, I'd urge you to make a weekend out of it, and make the trip; it will make a world of difference. Then train on your own.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 29, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Are you saying that's NOT a good impersonation of MT??? LOL maybe you just don't like pad thai   I've never done MT but it sounds a lot like "get really worn out then get hit a lot"


 
Muay Thai is like the dark-side of the force. We don't waste a bunch of time on internal aspects. . .we're more. . .search, destroy, rule the galaxy type of martial artists. Lol. A good comparison is boxing. Training methods are similar; Muay Thai is like boxing and-a-half.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 30, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Give them a call and find out how much a day's drop-in costs. Maybe hang around for the MMA, just for the heck of it. You'll get more out of one class than you will out of those videos. It's all training, the same way boxing is; learning the basics will take you an afternoon (maybe longer if your others MAs make it difficult to get stance, and such). It's not the strikes that make Muay Thai, it's the training. The few dos and don'ts you'll need to know about the basic strikes can easily be explained by a Khru; whereas the videos don't interact and tell you when you are messing something up. Anyway, I'd urge you to make a weekend out of it, and make the trip; it will make a world of difference. Then train on your own.


 
That looks to be the best idea, that of a day trip for the basics.  There are several schools within a 60 mile radius; but, regular attendance would simply be impossible.  I will call around and see what can be found.

Aside from the heavy bag and a set of pads (the large 'Muay Thai' pads) there shouldn't be anymore equipment needed, would there (aside from a willing victim)?


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 30, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> That looks to be the best idea, that of a day trip for the basics. There are several schools within a 60 mile radius; but, regular attendance would simply be impossible. I will call around and see what can be found.
> 
> Aside from the heavy bag and a set of pads (the large 'Muay Thai' pads) there shouldn't be anymore equipment needed, would there (aside from a willing victim)?


 
Shin guards, either from fairtex or ringside, and hand wraps. For the wraps, get fairtex or ringside; but with ringside, make sure you get the "mexican style," long wraps. Just preference, any wraps will do, but the 180" will provide for greater support and the "stretchieness" of the mexican style wraps (the only style that fairtex sells) makes for more comfort than the other material offered. Eventually, you'll need gloves; I suggest 16oz, from fairtex, windy (which can be purchased through ringside), twins or ringside and a mouth-piece. As a trainer, you'll eventually get some gear, but it won't be necessary unless you're training for fights, nice to have, but not necessary. For equipment, stick to the brands I suggest for quality purposes. Fairtex is the best, with twins, windy and sandee coming in close behind. Fairtex is also more expensive, but I assure you the extra 10-25 bucks will add 2-5 years on to the life of your gear. (Yes, I am a fairtex groupie)

As for attendance, Muay Thai is an insane workout. In fact, IMO, the workout should be watered down for newcomers for the first 10-12 classes (about a month). But skimping of the training is not a Thai characteristic. Try and get at least two classes in every six months, then simply mimic what they do at gym. Mostly, classes are for discipline and equipment; if you have the equipment at home and the discipline to train, the classes are an unneccesary expense, unless you are training to fight. Otherwise, you're mostly paying for someone to wear you out and kick your *** (commonly referred to as fitness). 

I am excited for you and your wife. Muay Thai seems to be fancied by females because it's not incredibly difficult to learn, and the strikes generate a high amount of power. Power is something that women deserve a little bit more of, I think. My GF loves training with me, and, despite my telling her in advance, the more she trains, the more she wants to train. You may soon find yourselves attending gym and training quite often, so be prepared. You realize, of course, that you are obligated, as a man, to keep up; I mean, we simply can't have your wife beating you to a pulp, now can we?


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 30, 2005)

Also, given your avatar, I assume you are familiar with Tiger Balm Ultra? Good, that will be your best friend. . .until you become immune to it, as I have.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks, AJ.  I do love Tiger Balm Ultra and Extra.  It is good beyond words.

For clarification, I am training in karate and, although my wife trains with me, she is inexplicably drawn to Muay Thai (I blame the first kick in Ang Bok).  What I have seen in MT fights both on the net and on TV, I have also shown to her and, as you said, the raw power and, well, brutality of the art is...ummm...seductive, isn't it?

Personally, I feel she would do well.  She has good strength in her legs and a fine level of flexibility.  She's an agressive fighter.

Again, thank you for this information.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 1, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Thanks, AJ. I do love Tiger Balm Ultra and Extra. It is good beyond words.
> 
> For clarification, I am training in karate and, although my wife trains with me, she is inexplicably drawn to Muay Thai (I blame the first kick in Ang Bok). What I have seen in MT fights both on the net and on TV, I have also shown to her and, as you said, the raw power and, well, brutality of the art is...ummm...seductive, isn't it?
> 
> ...


 
Here's some cool vids for her to watch:

http://bullshido.net/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/569/cat/500/ppuser/10200


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 1, 2005)

That was FUN!  Thanks, AJ...now she wants to practice

on me

right now.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 1, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> That was FUN! Thanks, AJ...now she wants to practice
> 
> on me
> 
> right now.


 
Go get your video cam!


----------

